

ShowHN: SageBump – a better way to get your news.  Written in Python, using GAE. - ionwake
http://www.sagebump.com/?view=technocrat&info

======
ionwake
Hi,

I built this for myself. However I thought HN users might like it too. It is
basically a News site aggregator and newsgroup viewer, which has merging
aswell as a re-ranking algorithm at its core to reduce the flagging penalties
some sites apply to their submissions. The "Whats this?" section should give
you more of an idea of what it is about.

In summary you should find it fixes the quality of articles you expose
yourself to.

Thanks for checking it out.

------
onec
totally unrelated..but how was your experience with the Python/GAE combo?

------
dmarlow
Doesn't load for me.

